
PayPal told customer her death breached its rules - edandersen
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-44783779
======
ecpottinger
In writing a program for a property management company the computer would send
out letters if the tenant was behind in their payments.

The third letter the computer sent promised legal actions would be taken
against the tenant. However, computers being computers it would send out this
letter if you even owned just 1 cent!

I pointed out the cost of mailing the letter and the chance of sending it to
some little old lady who miscalculated her payments and then asked for a low
limit to prevent the computer sending out a letter.

I was told not to put in a limit for the letters, they would catch all the
letters for small payments by hand.

I wonder how that worked out.

